# Проблемы с позвоночником



## Vito (16 Июл 2015)

Здравствуйте!
Живу в маленьком городке и квалифицированного ответа на мои вопросы получить не могу. С большой просьбой обращаюсь к врачам помочь разобраться с моими проблемами, а точней чего ожидать, к кому лучше обращаться и просто что можно делать, и чего нельзя.
Впервые со своей проблемой серьезно столкнулся в сентябре 2014 г. До этого момента вел активную жизнь, занимался тяжелой атлетикой под наблюдением очень хорошего тренера. Одним утром как обычно ехал на работу на авто в качестве пассажира. При слегка резком торможении, в пояснице произошел прострел. Боль в течении дня шла по нарастающей, к вечеру уже было тяжело поднять кружку со стола, не говоря о передвижении. Обратившись к невропатологу предварительно получил диагноз "защемление нерва" и стандартный список препаратов внутримышечно. Через две недели боль не прошла, было принято решение сделать компьютерную томограмму. По глупости я сделал только проблемный участок "пояснично крестцовый" отдел.
Описание и фото: 

                


После чего я обратился к мануальному терапевту который строго рекомендовал занятие спортом. По мере прохождения болевого синдрома, я вернулся к своим тренировкам, но уже в щадящем режиме для спины. Опять же под строгим наблюдением тренера. Боль в пояснице периодами настигала меня, особенно когда продолжительное время находился на ногах, постепенно переходящая в ноги. Но во время тренировок я забывал о своей проблеме, даже если в зал приходил с болью. Через девять месяцев я практически перестал чувствовать себя больным. И во время недельки спортивных каникул,  поупражнялся с ломом разбирая сарай. К концу недели меня начали беспокоить ночное онемение рук. Которое проходило когда я вставал и слегка потрясывал руками. После возвращения к спорту, проблема рук только усугубилась. Через две недели онемение стало переходить в сильную боль. Даже не знаю как ее описать, хоть и болели мышцы но они болели не как от спорта. В дневное время проблем с руками не было вообще. Обратившись к терапевту получил диагноз переутомление и совет попить обезболивающее. Конечно ночью совет врача не помог. Еще через неделю онемение в руках в дневное время перестало проходить. Самостоятельно я сдал кровь на холестерин, анализ показал 5,3 ммоль/л. А так же сделал УЗИ сердца и сосудов, значительных отклонений не выявлено. Если требуется могу прикрепить скан заключений. Заключения по МРТ
*Шейный отдел *: МР- проявление остеохондроза шейного отдела позвоночника, с указанными патоморфологическими изменениями. Дегенеративный стеноз га уровне С5-6-7, первично относительно узко позвоночного канала, без визуальных признаков миелопатии.
*Грудной отдел : *МР- проявление остеохондроза грудного отдела позвоночника на фоне правостороннего сколиоза. Дегенеративный стеноз на уровне ТН4-5, ТН6-7-8 и ТН 11-12 первично относительно узкого позвоночного канала, без визуальных признаков миелопатии.
*Поясничный отел позвоночника: *МР-признаки остеохондроза поясничного отдела позвоночника, грыжи диска L4-5, с указанными патоморфологическими проявлениями. Дегенеративно дискогенный билатеральный фораминальный стеноз на уровне L5-S1.
Тренировки приостановил.Прошел курс лечения у невропатолога(NaCl 0.9%-200.0+KCl 4%-10.0+MgSO4 25%-5.0+ Дексаметизол- 8мл)-капельница, Мидокалм 1,0*2раза в день, нейробион 3,0*1раз, Вольтарен 3,0*1раз, омегазол 1 кап*1раз.
Онемение в указательном, среднем, безымянном и большом не проходят уже больше трех недель. Больше всего онемел указательный палец правой руки.иногда онемение усиливается жжением. Чаше появляется боль между лопатками, реже беспокоит боль в шее. Поясница болит с каждым разом чаще и сильнее, боль отдается в ноги чаще в обе одновременно. Ноги болят с задней стороны бедра и икры. Сегодня болела сильней левая нога. При наклонах несколько раз появились прострелы из поясницы в левую ногу. Боль не в самой пояснице, а в крестцовом отделе. Несколько дней мажу согревающей мазью на ночь.
Больше всего интересует вопрос,может парализовать ноги с моим диагнозом? И смогу я вернуться вообще к активной жизни, спорту? Как остановить ухудшение состояния позвоночника и возможно в моем случае?


----------



## Vito (17 Июл 2015)




----------



## La murr (17 Июл 2015)

*Vito*, здравствуйте!
Пожалуйста, дополните свою тему необходимыми сведениями - 
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/21710/
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. Таким образом Вы обратите внимание докторов на свою ситуацию. Это ускорит ответ специалистов.
Врачи форума - https://www.medhouse.ru/XenStaff/


----------



## Vito (17 Июл 2015)

Меня зовут Виктор, мне 30 лет. Живу в г.Лабинск Краснодарского края. Работаю кредитным специалистом в магазине.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (17 Июл 2015)

К неврологу, который назначал лечение, желательно больше не обращаться, "иначе залечит".
Грамотный мануальный терапевт, проведя курс мануальной терапии и адекватного медикаментозного лечения, вернёт Вам прежнее качество жизни.


----------



## Vito (17 Июл 2015)

Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> К неврологу, который назначал лечение, желательно больше не обращаться, "иначе залечит".
> Грамотный мануальный терапевт, проведя курс мануальной терапии и адекватного медикаментозного лечения, вернёт Вам прежнее качество жизни.


Спасибо!


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (17 Июл 2015)

На ШОП я бы порекомендовал ударно-волновую терапию. В остальном продолжить лечение у мануального терапевта.


----------



## Vito (17 Июл 2015)

Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> На ШОП я бы порекомендовал ударно-волновую терапию. В остальном продолжить лечение у мануального терапевта.


Спасибо!


----------



## Vito (22 Июл 2015)

Здравствуйте!
Вчера был в краевой клинике на консультации у невролога, по поводу онемения рук. Рассказал как происходила история с руками и он направил сделать исследование-ЭМГ, 
заключение : поражение сенсорных волокон срединных и локтевых нервов с обеих сторон по демиелинизирующему типу (снижена спиафф).
Поражение моторных волокон срединных нервов с обеих сторон по демиелинизирующему типу (  увеличена дистальная латенция). метод пошагового инчинга выявляется поражение срединных нервов на уровне запястного канала справа, слева на уровне ладонной складки . Отмечается поражение моторных волокон правого локтевого нерва справа по смешанному типу на уровне запястья.
Диагноз невролога: Компрессионно-ишемическая нейропатия срединных и локтевых нервов. Синдром запястного канала.
    Полисигментарный остеохондроз. Грыжи L1, L4, L5 дисков. Стеноз позвоночного канала. Люмбалгия.
А так же назначил операцию на руках, для освобождения сосудов. 
Возможно обойтись консервативным путем?


----------



## Vito (22 Июл 2015)




----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (23 Июл 2015)

На форуме консультирует доктор-нейрохирург из Краснодара *Simos*. Постарайтесь связаться с ним с целью  консультации   в связи с выявленными туннельными синдромами.


----------



## Vito (23 Июл 2015)

Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> На форуме консультирует доктор-нейрохирург из Краснодара *Simos*. Постарайтесь связаться с ним с целью  консультации   в связи с выявленными туннельными синдромами.


Спасибо! Обязательно попробую связаться.


----------



## doclega (27 Июл 2015)

"Спортивный позвоночник". Думаю, причиной являются большие нагрузки в результате тренировок.


----------



## Vito (27 Июл 2015)

doclega написал(а):


> "спортивный позвоночник". Думаю причиной являются большие нагрузки в результате тренировок.


Спасибо! Но больших нагрузок во время тренировок не было. Вся  программа расписывалась индивидуально, хорошими тренерами. До первого прострела, занимался не прерывно год.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (28 Июл 2015)

Прострел прострелом, а в руках все от запястных и локтевых суставов, вернее от связок вокруг них.
До операции можно блокады со стероидами, Увт, физиотерапи.Если ездить по дню туда и обратно, то может и операция сразу, но блокады всё же попробовал бы.
Но вопрос с тренировками открыт, вернее так они должны быть, но надо пересмотреть методику.

А поясница успокоилась?


----------



## Vito (28 Июл 2015)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Прострел прострелом, а в руках все от запястных и локтевых суставов, вернее от связок вокруг них.
> До операции можно блокады со стероидами, Увт, физиотерапи.Если ездить по дню туда и обратно, то может и операция сразу, но блокады всё же попробовал бы.
> Но вопрос с тренировками открыт, вернее так они должны быть, но надо пересмотреть методику.
> 
> А поясница успокоилась?


Блокады, это только временное облегчение? И подскажите на что именно, в тренеровках стоит пересмотреть? Статические упражнения на позвоночник убраны полностью.
 Могу я до операции продолжить занятия при моей проблеме с руками?
Боль в пояснице никуда не уходит, пытаюсь принять как за должное. Основная боль приходится на вечер.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (28 Июл 2015)

Для многих блокады решение проблемы.
Единой гимнастки нет, надо думать.
Заниматься конечно надо, операция решит проблему связки, но не артроза.
Поясницу так же надо лечить .


----------



## Vito (19 Сен 2015)

Здравствуйте!
После долгих размышлений и взвешиваний за и против, решился на операцию, по решению проблемы с руками. 15.08.15г. была сделана операция. Продолжаю восстанавливаться после операции.
Пока пытаюсь избавится от одной проблемы, начинает беспокоить новая. Проблема связана с позвоночником, а точней моей поясницей. Боль продолжает донимать меня на протяжении всего времени, недели две боль отдается в правую ногу и поясничная боль уходит на правую сторону над ягодицей. К этим моментам почти привык, но со вчерашнего вечера появилось онемение пальцев правой ноги. Может это совпадение? Пальцы немеют не полностью, а до середины первой фаланги. Днем этого не замечал, вечером после работы принял горизонтальное положение и история с онемение повторилась. В ноге чувствуется непонятный дискомфорт, ногу крутит, похоже что отдается от поясничной боли. В пальцах чувствуется жжение, которое было и в пальцах рук. Пробовал расходиться по дому, но улучшений не почувствовал.
Подскажите, чего ожидать дальше или предпринимать?


----------



## La murr (19 Сен 2015)

*Vito*, какую операцию Вам сделали?
Какие рекомендации были даны при выписке Вашим нейрохирургом?
Лечение назначалось, реабилитационные мероприятия?
После операции прошло чуть больше месяца, ещё присутствует послеоперационный отёк...

Пригласите в тему нейрохирургов!


----------



## katerinka15 (19 Сен 2015)

Добрый день! Я из Краснодара. Где, у кого и какую операцию делали?


----------



## Vito (19 Сен 2015)

La murr написал(а):


> *Vito*, какую операцию Вам сделали?
> Какие рекомендации были даны при выписке Вашим нейрохирургом?
> Лечение назначалось, реабилитационные мероприятия?
> После операции прошло чуть больше месяца, ещё присутствует послеоперационный отёк...
> ...


Про руки, я выше описывал проблему. Стоит её дублировать? Операция была на руках. Хоть они и болят еще и вся проблема не ушла, в данный момент больше беспокоит спина и нога..


----------



## Хасан Мершед (20 Сен 2015)

Здравствуйте! В приведенных снимках МРТ обращают на себя внимание изменения в шейном и пояснично-крестцовом отделах позвоночника, а именно формирование "тандемного" стеноза позвоночного канала на уровне С5-С6 (шейный отдел) и L4-L5 (поясничный), связанного с дегенеративными изменениями в межпозвонковых дисках, суставах и связочном аппарате на этих уровнях. Имеются признаки компрессии спинного мозга на шейном отделе и нервных корешков на уровне L4-L5. В таком случае необходима очная консультация с тщательным неврологическим осмотром для решения вопроса о проведении хирургической декомпрессии позвоночного канала и определения хирургической последовательности. Пока складывается впечатление, что начать надо с более ключевого шейного отдела.


----------



## Vito (20 Сен 2015)

Хасан Мершед написал(а):


> Здравствуйте! В приведенных снимках МРТ обращают на себя внимание изменения в шейном и пояснично-крестцовом отделах позвоночника, а именно формирование "тандемного" стеноза позвоночного канала на уровне С5-С6 (шейный отдел) и L4-L5 (поясничный), связанного с дегенеративными изменениями в межпозвонковых дисках, суставах и связочном аппарате на этих уровнях. Имеются признаки компрессии спинного мозга на шейном отделе и нервных корешков на уровне L4-L5. В таком случае необходима очная консультация с тщательным неврологическим осмотром для решения вопроса о проведении хирургической декомпрессии позвоночного канала и определения хирургической последовательности. Пока складывается впечатление, что начать надо с более ключевого шейного отдела.


Здравствуйте!
Изначально, особых проблем с шейным отделом не наблюдалось. Периодами болела шея, списывал все на неудобное положение во время сна. Когда началась проблема с руками первым делом, невропатологи, обратили внимание на шею.  Но попав краевую клинику, диагноз с шеей был исключен, а поставлен диагноз "Компрессионно-ишемическая нейропатия срединных и локтевых нервов. Синдром запястного канала." После операции, я заметил, что полностью все онемение не ушло и помимо ощущается жжение. Но болевых ощущений в шее нет, беспокоит больше поясница. Возможно какое-то консервативное лечение или только оперативное решение?
  И еще хотел проконсультироваться, по поводу плавания. Нужно посещать бассейн в моем случае и как нужно правильно плавать?


----------



## Хасан Мершед (20 Сен 2015)

При стенозе позвоночного канала на шейном отделе позвоночника болей в шее может и не быть, могут быть боли и онемение в руках. Что касается консервативного лечения, то комплексное лечение под наблюдением невролога, физиотерапевта, мануального терапевта может уменьшить симптомы, но структурные изменения останутся, если при этом будут сохраняться неврологические симптомы, то вопрос об операции как радикальном решении проблемы снова встанет. Касательно плавания более квалифицированные ответы Вам может дать только инструктор по плаванию.


----------



## Vito (20 Сен 2015)

Хасан Мершед написал(а):


> При стенозе позвоночного канала на шейном отделе позвоночника болей в шее может и не быть, могут быть боли и онемение в руках. Что касается консервативного лечения, то комплексное лечение под наблюдением невролога, физиотерапевта, манульного терапевта может уменьшить симптомы, но структурные изменения останутся, если при этом будут сохраняться неврологические симптомы, то вопрос об операции как радикальном решении проблемы снова встанет. Касательно плавания более квалифицированные ответы Вам модет дать только инструктор по плаванию.


Спасибо, за помощь!
По поводу плавания, я не правильно задал вопрос. Плавание хоть на время снимет напряжение на позвоночнике? Эффективность от него есть? Этот вопрос интересен, т.к. есть противоречивые мнения по поводу плавания.


----------

